# Fixed with Gilco "Master" tubing



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes people, this is nice - though personally I cannot understand the fixed revival that is going on: http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/2791/v/1/sp/


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

That's pretty nice looking. Thanks for posting.

I'm not sure that I understand the fixed revival either. However, I love single speed. Riding with one gear without thinking about gear changes is fun. And, unlike fixed I can stop pedaling to coast, without flying over the handlebars.

Thanks again,
Tshirt


----------

